# Not the intended target



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I've been busy moving and I have a guy hunting a dog that I've sold. 15 hogs came out of a creek bottom about 150 yards away and she took off after them. He burned her off of them and when she was coming back 2 more ran in front of her 20 yards away. She took off after them and he couldn't get her to stop. It takes a tough dog to run through a 6 but she did it. 800 yards later he catches up to them and she has torn the ears off of one and he kills it. A few seconds later she takes off and catches the other one that was in a washed out spot down the creek. She weighs 30# and did this all by herself. The video is a little graphic but here are some pics. They skinned the pigs out and took the to a sausage maker. He put 5 coyotes in front of her this week and said she's workin like a champ.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! Hogs and Coyotes ! Yee-Haw ! I saw the video....wicked cool !


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow, that is one very tough little dog with tons of heart. Soon to be tons of sausage for him to enjoy.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

And bacon for me. Let's not forget bacon!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice pic's, I clicked on the pic's - but didn't get the vid.!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice pics,great story

she sounds like the kind of hunting doff i would love to have

lots of heart and no fear

and how could any one forget about the BACON

its one of the primary food groups


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Heck of a tough dog!!!


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Her name is Heart. I regret selling her.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Sounds like she has a lot of "Heart". Can't get the vid to load but the pics say a lot- impressive for a little, single dog.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I didn't post the video. It could possibly not set well with some.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

That's a "Get it Done" dog! I'd love having a dog that would decoy coyotes but also take on a hog.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

A good dog is like a good gun, You will regret selling it for a long time. Or until you get another one.

That is one tough dog though.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

Congrats, sounds like you have the genetics running wild in your kennel, you're producing hunting machines! I think Heart is part android she was digging the juice and kept on her target, ripped off the ears you say......ouch.

Solid Work!


----------

